# Systmes > Apple > Dveloppement iOS >  Besoin d'aide pour traduire certains termes spcifiques iOS

## ram-0000

Bonjour,

Je suis en train de traduire plusieurs articles de programmation dans l'environnement iOS. Ne connaissant pas cet environnement (mais connaissant quand mme le dveloppement), j'aurais besoin de plusieurs traductions spcifiques iOS.

Comment traduiriez vous :
Storyboard (je ne pense  rien pour l'instant, je n'ai pas d'ides)Delegate method (je pense  mthode surcharge ou mthode virtuelle)

Merci pour votre aide

----------


## foetus

Il faudrait regarder la documentation en franais ou avoir un XCode en franais (teins je n'ai jamais fait attention  la langue de mon XCode  ::wow:: ) et reprendre le terme d'Apple.
Et mme si c'est une traduction automatique, au moins il n'y aura pas de dcalage.

Pour Storyboard, si on traduit le terme, je vois bien un truc style "Droulement/ Enchainement des crans" ou "Plan des crans".
Pour un film on utilise scnarimage  ::mrgreen:: 

Sinon pour "Delegate method" je ne suis pas d'accord  ::mrgreen:: 
Une mthode surcharge est une mthode avec le mme nom mais avec une signature diffrente.
Une mthode virtuelle/ abstraite est lie  l'hritage.

En anglais voici la dfinition:


> A delegate is simply a reference to another object and a delegate method is a method of the delegate.
> 
> A delegate method implements the callback mechanism which usually takes the sender as one of the parameter to be called.


Delegate method = mthode dlgue/ mthode du dlgu

Voila, juste un ressenti  ::whistle::

----------


## ram-0000

Merci pour ton clairage




> Pour Storyboard, si on traduit le terme, je vois bien un truc style "Droulement/ Enchainement des crans" ou "Plan des crans".


Pour l'instant, j'ai laiss Storyboard car j'ai peur que ce soit le terme qui ait le plus de sens et qu'il soit "intraduisible".




> Une mthode surcharge est une mthode avec le mme nom mais avec une signature diffrente.


Yes, tu as raison, j'avais oubli ce point donc on oublie cette transcription possible.




> Une mthode virtuelle/ abstraite est lie  l'hritage.


Je suis bien d'accord. La notion d'objet et de POO n'existe pas avec Xcode (c'est une vraie question, pas un dpart de troll) ?




> Delegate method = mthode dlgue/ mthode du dlgu


Si je traduit en "mthode dlgue", est ce que cela  un sens pour vous autres (encore une fois, je ne suis pas dveloppeur iOS) ?

----------


## foetus

> La notion d'objet et de POO n'existe pas avec Xcode (c'est une vraie question, pas un dpart de troll) ?


C'est presque comme en Java: notion de classe (minimaliste et bizarre qui s'appelle @interface et @implementation), 1 hritage simple, notion d'interface (qui s'appelle @protocol), toutes les mthodes sont abstraites par dfaut, on utilise super pour remonter les classes mres.





> Si je traduit en "mthode dlgue", est ce que cela  un sens pour vous autres (encore une fois, je ne suis pas dveloppeur iOS) ?


Moi je travaille qu'en anglais. Donc mme en bon franais, souvent, je mets un petit temps  comprendre le terme  ::whistle::

----------


## Phago

delegate tu peux le traduire par dlgu. Me semble avoir vu sur d'autre site utiliser le terme "dlgation" a ne m'a pas paru choquant et c'est dans l'esprit. Les "delegates methods" sont juste des mthodes associs  une dlgation.

Pour storyboard... Scnario ? (je ne sais pas si tu connais le principe, mais en gros c'est un enchainement logique d'crans (cran0, cran1, cranX... on peut y dessiner son interface graphique, creer des transitions cranY->cranZ ect...)

----------


## ram-0000

En ce qui concerne Storyboard, en fait, je ne l'ai pas traduit. Je laisse le terme en anglais.

et je vais utiliser le terme "mthode dlgue"

Merci pour vos retours (faudra vraiment que je regarde cet environnement de dev lorsque j'aurais un iPhone, cela  l'air sympa)

----------


## foetus

Je pense que storyboard est intraduisible, parce que c'est l'extension d'un fichier.

Je n'ai jamais touch aux storyboards ( ::wow:: ) mais c'est ce que j'avais remarqu: une bonne grosse extension de 10 lettres  :8O:   :8O: 
Apple est dj coutumier du fait avec leur faux fichier/ vrai dossier et leur fausse extension _xcodeproj_  ::mrgreen::

----------

